# RPM error when launching (libgssapi.so.10 not found)



## vyrtosu (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi 2 all,

I have installed the RPM port taken from the ports collection of the 8th version of FreeBSD, on my FreeBSD 7.0 version.

But when I run it I get the following error. What is the problem?

rpm
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libgssapi.so.10" not found, required by "rpm"

I have also Linux emulation enabled and latest linux_base packages from the 8th version of FreeBSD installed. How to fix this problem?


----------



## ale (Jan 26, 2009)

vyrtosu said:
			
		

> taken from the ports collection of the 8th version of FreeBSD, on my FreeBSD 7.0 version.


Sorry, can you explain this?
Did you installed a package built for 8.0 on 7.0?


----------



## vyrtosu (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, I thought that if I use a package installer it should tell me that something is going wrong. I actually have taken this package from he latest 8.0 current release FTP and passed it to the pkg_add application. It was installed without any problem. Sometime it asked me to download additional packages what I did and everything was installed good. Is it wrong? I am newbie in FreeBSD and I am sorry if my question is stupid. But If I dont have any RPM port on FreeBSD 7.0 where should I take them then?

Thanks for any help.

Here one more thread about similar problem.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1753


----------



## ale (Jan 27, 2009)

You can't install packages (not ports) built fot 8.0 on 7.0 as they could be  linked to different and incompatible version of libraries.
You have to get a package built for 7.0 or build it by yourself using ports.

Read the chapter of the handbook to understand the differences between ports and packages and how manage them.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

What do you want to do with rpm?


----------



## vyrtosu (Jan 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> You can't install packages (not ports) built fot 8.0 on 7.0 as they could be  linked to different and incompatible version of libraries.
> You have to get a package built for 7.0 or build it by yourself using ports.
> 
> Read the chapter of the handbook to understand the differences between ports and packages and how manage them.
> ...



Thanks i've understood my error , thus I have two questions. What is the easiest way to update my version of FreeBSD to 8-th current version and to the 8-th stable when it will be released? And how is it possible to save my 7-th version of FreeBSD after all i have done to it with software from the 8-th version?

I wanted to use RPM to install Linux software on my UNIX machine.


----------



## vyrtosu (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to make a remark. I dont have access to the internet from my FreeBSD machine (not because I don't know how to connect it, I know but I do not have Internet there where my PC is located). So I can't use automated ports installer that downloads packages e.t.r.


----------



## vyrtosu (Jan 28, 2009)

*7.1 with 7.0 compatibility*

One more question. Are packages from 7.1 compatible with FreeBSD 7.0?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

Not quite.


----------

